# Silent Strike King...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I have heard that Strike King is coming out with the silent Series 5 and silent red eye shads. Does anyone know if they are going to do the Series 3 and 1s in silent models?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

SHould already be on the shelves, but they're going just as fast as they get them in.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

had them at cabela's in wheeling this weekend...


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I seen the 5's and the red eye's. Did they have the series 3's and 1 s's?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> I seen the 5's and the red eye's. Did they have the series 3's and 1 s's?


not real sure... didn't really pay attention. i had limited time and was following a shopping list. just kinda cruzing by and they caught my eye.


----------

